# Getting chicks to like you?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have held my chickens as often as i can and also fed them from the hand.Is there anything else i can do to ensure that my chickens arent actually SCARED of me? Cause i want them to be able to be held by anyone willingly.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just keep doing what you are already doing. As they grow up, they'll be less skittish. Some will never like being held but will be tolerant of it, others will just love it and jump on your lap to be held. Macie used to act like I was about killing her when I picked her up while Tillie can't get enough of being held. Both are Barred Rocks. They are all friendly though and will follow all over the yard. Tillie is my most hugable, lovable, loves to be cuddled one though out of all 9 mix of hens.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Keep doing what our doing, it doesnt happen instantly. Think about having a HUGE person constantly trying to pick you up, I'm pretty sure you would freak too. It takes time to build trust. Right now their instincts says, "AAAaaaahhhhh its gonna eat me !"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I did the same and now mine are too familiar and are little brats! (JK). <<eye roll>>


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Handling is key. Aside from that I'm uncertain.


----------

